# 2 wheel drive atv



## jrmyj1 (Nov 10, 2007)

has anyone had any luck with 2 wheel drive atvs for plowing? i got some sidewalk accts and have a 300 kawi 2 wheel drive. i dont want to put the money out on a 4x4 atv this year unless i have to. thanks for the input.

jeremy


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I wouldn't
It's not that you won't be able to go, it's that you won't be able to push much snow, you'll just lose traction. I use an ATV probably more than anyone for my pasture work, and it simply won't pull a harrow in 2wd. It will just sit there and stall, you flip it into 4wd and away you go. Snow weighs a LOT and with all the weight on the front anyway (with a plow), it's just not going to get any traction.


buy a used one, they are under a couple grand for a good sized (500cc or more) one. (of about any make)


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Plus you can control the 4 wheeler and the snow alot better. With a 2 wheel drive you will need alot of speed to move much. With speed comes accidents.


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

Chain the rears, and maybe even the fronts and throw some weight on the back rack and it might do ok. But I wouldn't recommend it.

My neighbor used to use a old moto four to plow his driveway. He got stuck allot and had a heck of a time trying to clean up more than four inches at a time with a 48 inch blade even with chains on the back an weight on the rack. Power wasn't the problem traction was.

He is now pushing a 60 inch plow with a 450 Honda 4x4 and has far fewer problems. Even though he doesnt run any ballast on the racks or chains on this quad. Even with a 4x4 you are still likely to have some traction problems if you let it snow to much. 

My Big bear will push just as much snow as my 800. Both will spin out LONG before they run out of power. A 2wd quad would just make the problem worse. Not to mention the fact that if I get my 4x4's stuck while plowing a bit of rocking will usually get them out. With a 2wd quad that might not be the case.

Depending on the sidewalks you might want to look at a blower instead. An atv will only move so much snow. The accounts that I sub my quads out on the walks the quads push all the snow into the parking lot where a truck can come by and pull it away from the curb. On a normal sidewalk you might find after a time that you cant even plow it anymore because you have run out a room to windrow the snow in a good snow year as the space will become smaller with each storm eventually getting to the point that you can't even get down the walk anymore with your plow.

An atv can make a great sidewalk plow but careful planning of where and what you plow with one is a must.

Another thing to note. ATV's dont stack worth a hill of beans, and you can forget about moving a frozen pile back with one. Heck get your windrow a bit to big with the blade angled and even with studs in the tires and 4x4 you will be getting sideways. Same goes for hitting a frozen windrow as well.

I will honestly say that I would never buy a quad just for plowing. I have mine because I ride them all year round. The sidewalk work just helps to pay for them and keeps my buddies kids busy in the winter.

If you do decide to look at a machine for plowing 4x4 is a must. You should be able to find a good used Yamaha big bear or Honda 450 for right around 2500 bucks or less. Either one will be just about indestructible.

If you do decide to look at a belt driven auto though make sure it has a low range. If not then I wouldn't buy it. Plowing with a belt driven auto in low is an absolute must.


----------

